# Florida Supreme Court Rules Against Parkland Families, Limits Total Damages to $300,000



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

TTAG: https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/f...land-families-limits-total-damages-to-300000/


----------

